# Canberra B.6 engine runs



## Avn-Tech (Mar 5, 2021)

This week, we traveled north to begin assessing the Canberra for return to flying status. On the first day, we did a basic assessment of the airframe with only minor problems found. We then progressed to power on checks. After power on, checks we stopped for the day.

On day two, we inspected and cleaned the engines in the morning. In the afternoon, we attempted to start the engines. After several failed attempts, we were successful in starting both engines.

during our two days of maintenance, we run into several bumps in the road. But nothing we could not overcome and return her to flying status!

as our journey continues, I am sure we will find more bumps to challenge us as we work to return this aircraft to flying. 


Please check out Canberra USA on Facebook for the videos.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## Avn-Tech (Feb 9, 2022)

Check out Canberra USA on Facebook for our latest update. On the last maintenance days we made the first taxi in 17 year . 

Sorry having problems postin photos and videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2022)

Avn-Tech said:


> Please check out Canberra USA on Facebook for the videos.



Power to your elbow, my man, great work you guys are doing on a great aircraft!

You've got two! And in the cool Raspberry Ripple colour scheme!


----------

